# Second Engine



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I know the answer to this, but I have been wrong before (big-time wrong). I am looking at a diesel engine. Unit A is powered. Unit B is powered. Can both be hooked up and pulling at the same time? I am guessing if you are pulling a lot of cars, or heavy cars, it takes the strain off. Guessing you need a strong transformer to run both at the same time. Can you also put a Dummy A and a powered B?

Oh yeah,...they are made by the same company and both have the same 8 wheel drive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're running DCC, you can put them together in a lashup and have the benefit of both pulling.

Putting a dummy A and powered B is no problem, you're just pushing the A along in front.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Are they DCC equiped or DCC ready are you running DCC or just DC? It can be done with DC but the train can sometimes if they are different enough they will bump into each other repeatedly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess if you put the strong one in front it might work with DC, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes they both can be hooked up at the same time in either direction. It doesn't require allot more power to run 2 engines at the same time. Your running them DC and Not DCC right? Most of the better transformers can run 2 with no problem. In my opinion there is no good reason to get a Dummy, It's a Dummy, DUH...:retard: , better to spend your money on a cool box car or something like that.
The more cars you want to pull, the more engines it takes! Horse power!!!
You typically see 2 locos on passenger trains for fast acceleration.
In most A-B set ups, the B unit will have no cab.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now I am running DC. One Engine I bought off of Evil-Bay had a dummy that came with it. I just figured it was for looks. Now I am looking around a bit at other places (thank you for the thread that gave me other sources) and am finding so much more "Oh, I gotta have that one".


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You can run 2 or more together in DC on a good pack. I regularly run two together on my MRC Golden packs that are pushing 40 years old. Just make sure they are closely matched for speed so that neither motor over heats. They don't even have to be the same brand, my Atlas GP40 and my Athearn GP35 are like a well matched pair of oxen...some serious pulling.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

This site is fantastic! If I could I'd buy a round of beer!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Robes said:


> I think I know the answer to this, but I have been wrong before (big-time wrong). I am looking at a diesel engine. Unit A is powered. Unit B is powered. Can both be hooked up and pulling at the same time? I am guessing if you are pulling a lot of cars, or heavy cars, it takes the strain off. Guessing you need a strong transformer to run both at the same time. Can you also put a Dummy A and a powered B?
> 
> Oh yeah,...they are made by the same company and both have the same 8 wheel drive


Hi Robes! You're on the right track. Transformers like the Tech 4 or better will suffice. Of course, along with a good transformer, a little bit depends on what brand of engine you'll be running as well. Example: It takes hardly any power at all to run Atlas, Kato or Athearn Genises engines. They just seem to glide along effortlessly. The same holds true for some newer Athearn RTR models. Where as other Athearn models, some Proto models and some Bachmann models have a stronger power draw and will not do as well with some of the models of the above mentioned brands. 

Some Bachmann models and a few Proto models however, run ultra smooth and can be run with brands like Atlas as well. Be that as it may, there are also a few models of almost all brands that for whatever reason, will not run with another engine at all, regardless of model or brand. So as you can see, a lot depends on each individual engine as to how well it's going to run with another, whether it be the same brand or a different one. 

I have a Bachmann SD40-2 (eight wheel drive) coming, it should arrive tomorrow. I've been told that this engine is really good. It's price was half of what an Athearn of the same model is. I'll try it with some of my other engines (Atlas and Athearn, same roadname). If it does good with them, then great. However, if it doesn't, I have an old blue box Athearn (SD40, same roadname) that's a dummy, (unpowered) and I'll run it with it. Keep in mine that one engine can usually pull an unbelievable amount of rolling stock. Less going uphill of course.

Oh, when running powered and dummy engines together, there's no rule that says the lead engine has to be powered. Sometimes pushing the dummy engine with a powered one works a lot better. In the end, it's really what you desire and what works that rules the day. Experiment a little. This is part of the fun of model railroading.

Routerman


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

on my DC layout with one small 12V source I can run 4 loco's or three trains fine with 4% grades all day....

I also run a u36B with a GP50, lionel and bachman for the longer trains, 15+ cars.....they totally run at different speeds and pulling power so I have the quick one up front (GP) and my gu36 to take up the slack I guess....they work ok at some speeds but bump at all others, no biggie!


----------

